# Should i apply for EOI



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hi all expats,

I am Very new to new zealand section and want suggestion from all experienced people here that should i try to apply for EOI or even NZ with the following details:

+ACS as software engineer(261313) 
3 year exp 
bachelor of engineering in computer science
IELTS 8.0

Hoping a quick reply from the guys


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

auslover said:


> Hi all expats,
> 
> I am Very new to new zealand section and want suggestion from all experienced people here that should i try to apply for EOI or even NZ with the following details:
> 
> ...


See Skilled Migrant Category & fill in the points indicator on the right hand side...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey top cat ,

Thanks for the info . I filled up the points test and got 140 so should i apply with 140 or not??
Plus if you could gimmi a slight clarification regarding education qualification that is that as i have my highest qualification compared to level 7 in NZ so, does that mean that
I have automatically had my other education compared to level 3,4,5,6

I amreally confused on level 3,4,5,6 educationqualification . Hope some one can guide me on this.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

auslover said:


> Hey top cat ,
> 
> Thanks for the info . I filled up the points test and got 140 so should i apply with 140 or not??
> Plus if you could gimmi a slight clarification regarding education qualification that is that as i have my highest qualification compared to level 7 in NZ so, does that mean that
> ...


Hey, auslover

I'm afraid we're not immigration consultants - just people who have emigrated ourselves. So I'm afraid I can't advise you. I suggest you look at the number of points that people who have been accepted 'scored' and make your decision from there.

The last selection results are here: EOI 30 May 2012


----------

